# Lipo question ?????



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I found a good set with out spending a c-note in half. Listed is a link and here is the number I am going to get. PQ2S-2200N. I going to get 2 and run them in paralle this will make 4400mah.
I will using them in a T4 with Novak GTB and SS+ ESC. 
Do you think this will be fine.

http://www.purehobby.com/Narrow%20Polymer%20Packs.htm


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Look at post #4 in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137354

Looks like it is a good idea.

You might want to also look at this item to keep from over-discharging the battery:

http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you that was the post I was looking for. They don't have the 2600s any more but they had 2200. Almost as good.
Thanks


----------

